# Motorhome Costs on Eurotunnel over 3,500 Kgs



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
Just been reading a supplement with this months motorhome magazine it says motorhome must not exceed 3,500 kg if it does it suggests the price is around £300 each way.I am booked for August through Tesco don't remember any mention of weight of Motorhome can anyone clarify.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Alecturn,

Don't panic. Used it many times and never been asked for a size or weight. Motorhome is all they have ever wanted to know. Enjoy your trip.

Gary.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> Hi
> Just been reading a supplement with this months motorhome magazine it says motorhome must not exceed 3,500 kg if it does it suggests the price is around £300 each way.I am booked for August through Tesco don't remember any mention of weight of Motorhome can anyone clarify.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-184433-.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Check the date :lol: 

Eurotunnel bookings are based on vehicle type only,ie car/van/campervan,minibus etc..............


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MMM have some apologising to do, they should have checked their facts before publishing this.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*tunnel*

As said already!don't panic.We have used the tunnel loads of times.Only thing they ask for is type of vehicle(ie Motorhome)size weight length is never asked for.We pick our crossings by price.Paid end of May £72 going out £80 coming back!!Have found that we have had to pay more if we've left it a bit late with our booking!!was really high one year so switched to the ferry which my wife hates(seasickness)


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for replies.I have used tunnel before but have changed motorhome and am now over 3500kg.My booking has all been paid,over the phone and they didnt even ask about weight , it was just seeing this article made me wonder.
Thanks to all.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> MMM have some apologising to do, they should have checked their facts before publishing this.


It really is surprising some of the rubbish that is printed in some of the specialist publications. Both the MCC magazine and MMM made a right hash of driving licence renewal especially regards retaining C1 and BE at 70.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have often had a moan on here about MMM. Waste of money and very misleading information.

As an Example. MMM were still listing A ferry that never was. A ferry to Norway that had ceased and No information (at the time) regarding the then new Brittany Ferries Service from Porstmouth - Bilbao.

MMM Also listed the New 2006> Mercedes as having a 2.7 litre Engine some 3+ years after they had stopped producing the old model.

MMM Also got the driving laws for MH's wrong.

And MMM used to have a writer, Andy and "*** Ash" who wrote the biggest load of old **** I have ever read in a travel section.

TM


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I have often had a moan on here about MMM. Waste of money and very misleading information.
> 
> MMM Also listed the New 2006> Mercedes as having a 2.7 litre Engine some 3+ years after they had stopped producing the old model.
> 
> ...


As a devoted MMM reader for the last 35 years, it has changed, and whilst some elements are arguably not as good as under previous editorships, production values are better. Moreover, it's still one of the best value-for-money magazines available - there are many many more specialist mags which offer far less for your cash.

Also, I can't agree with all your comments on perceived errors:
I have a Merc built on a 2005 chassis (reg 2006) with the 2.7 litre engine, and so they must have had a big stash of the old engines to keep installing them for 2 years after they stopped producing them. And Andy Stothert provided some of the most readable and entertaining travel articles in any magazine, with consistently superb photography. His contributions are sadly missed.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Pard said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I have often had a moan on here about MMM. Waste of money and very misleading information.
> ...


Hi pard,

From 2006 model year. All the sprinter engines in euro sprinters were 4 cylinder or v6.

No stash of 2.7 litre 5 cylinder engines were ever fitted to the 2006 ncv3


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Hi pard,
> 
> From 2006 model year. All the sprinter engines in euro sprinters were 4 cylinder or v6.
> 
> No stash of 2.7 litre 5 cylinder engines were ever fitted to the 2006 ncv3


Which just goes to show that construction year of chassis has no direct connection with the year of first registration.

I have had a 2006 chassis registered in 2007 and a 2007 chassis registered in 2009.


----------

